# El Salvador Finca la fany bourbon...



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I am in love with this coffee! I have 250g roasted and 250g green from hasbean which wont last long...Unfortunately, it seems hasbean have sold out and i cant find it anywhere else. Does anyone who has tried this know of anything similar?

I'll be making sure i get plenty of green beans next time this is available. Could do with a cheaper source though as hasbean prices for green are ridiculous.


----------

